# Drywood termite spot treatment



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have replaced fascia. Jig up so you can cut a straight line just below the drip edge.
That makes the bulk easy to remove, anything rotten above that will dig out. And leave the rest. When replacing it just take the top outside corner off the new so you have a gap that can be caulked.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

The fascia is a 1x6 which is about 5.5" wide. The drip edge comes down 3". So if I cut below drip edge I just trimming 2" off the bottom?

There is no rot, the roof and fascia are both relatively new from 2016, no moisture penetration but some soft spots from drywood termite galleries.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

miamicuse said:


> The fascia is a 1x6 which is about 5.5" wide. The drip edge comes down 3". So if I cut below drip edge I just trimming 2" off the bottom?
> 
> There is no rot, the roof and fascia are both relatively new from 2016, no moisture penetration but some soft spots from drywood termite galleries.


 Yeah that is different than what I have worked. 
If you could get into the soffit area you could use a multi tool to cut the nails from the sheeting but that is the long way around.


----------

